# Can pigs and goats live together



## goatslifetx

Ok my son wants us to get a pig and I'm wondering if they can live with our goats chickens and rabbits does there feed hurt any of the other animals thinking of feeding purina nature's match pig and sow feed any Info would be great


----------



## ksalvagno

I would not have pigs running with other animals. They can get aggressive and kill the others.


----------



## Naunnie

I agree. Pigs and Goats are not a good combo. They are nothing alike! If you have secure fences for your goats, the pigs will destroy it. If you have adequate browse for the goats, you won't after the pigs root it up. Pigs like and need water/mud holes, goats do not. Their feeding requirements are way different too. . Goats should not eat pig feed and goat feed is not enough(nutritionally)for pigs. Feeding would have to be totally separate and secure so they would not get into each other plates. If not, there will be constant bickering. Keep in mind, pigs are very smart. They do what they want.... when they want. If they are pets, they can get very territorial and emotional, which often shows up as aggression. Let your son have a pig, just in it's own space.


----------



## Jessica84

DONT DO IT!!! Years ago we had pigs and when ever a chicken got in their pen they would chase them down and eat them. A few years back I got 2 pot bellied pigs to get the feed the goats knocked on the ground and everything was fine till my does started to bag up. They I guess smelled the milk and would chase the does biting their bags. So even small ones are rotten little sucker around other animals.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatslifetx

Jessica84 said:


> DONT DO IT!!! Years ago we had pigs and when ever a chicken got in their pen they would chase them down and eat them. A few years back I got 2 pot bellied pigs to get the feed the goats knocked on the ground and everything was fine till my does started to bag up. They I guess smelled the milk and would chase the does biting their bags. So even small ones are rotten little sucker around other animals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I was going to get one but seems like too much money and work does anybody know how ponies or donkeys. For sure adding turkeys,more hens,guinea possiblely, and expanding my rabbit operation


----------



## Jessica84

I've never had either but if it was one or the other I would go with a donkey. You would still want to make sure it's not aggressive to the goats but a lot of people have used donkeys as guard animals. Our neighbor had one for his cows and killed 3 dogs when they came in for his calfs. But if you could find one that has been exposed to goats or sheep that would be the ticket your looking for


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ilovegoats

If you do get a nice pig, just remember you have to feed them separate form the goats because the pig food it toxic to goats... had to learn that the hard way.. My goats snuck into the barn one night and ate a bag of pig food and yikes! They didn't die, but they were sick for quite a while. I think that a potbelly pig would be fine if it is handled correctly, they have a nicer disposition than barnyard pigs, in my oppinion


----------



## ilovegoats

Jessica84 said:


> DONT DO IT!!! Years ago we had pigs and when ever a chicken got in their pen they would chase them down and eat them. A few years back I got 2 pot bellied pigs to get the feed the goats knocked on the ground and everything was fine till my does started to bag up. They I guess smelled the milk and would chase the does biting their bags. So even small ones are rotten little sucker around other animals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That is true, i haven't experienced biting the bags, but they WILL kill chickens


----------



## Jessica84

And we have had issues with he wild pigs killing cows and or calfs when they lay down to give birth. I know they are wild pigs and we are not talking about wild pigs but I wouldn't chance any pig around anything having babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I had a pot belly pig kill a newborn buck kid. It just bit it through the head and left it lay. It had gotten out of it's pen.


----------



## chuckles

goatslifetx said:


> I was going to get one but seems like too much money and work does anybody know how ponies or donkeys. For sure adding turkeys,more hens,guinea possiblely, and expanding my rabbit operation


I would not put a pony or intact jack with my goats, either. Ponies tend to be ill-tempered, and I know jacks will kill calves so kids wouldn't be safe. You would probably have to be careful even with a jenny during kidding unless she has been exposed to goats enough to know the kids are not intruders and not to kill them.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I have had pigs with the goats no problem and now pasture my goats horses and ponies together.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## camooweal

Apologies - I put this in the wrong spot!!!!

Re the photo with the pig in it &#8230; there's no way I'd have a pig with any of my goats. Nothing against pigs and we've reared quite a few over the years for the freezer, but I just don't trust them one little bit. A couple we were rearing a few years ago, when my husband went in to feed them, he always had a big stick in his hand as one would try and come up behind him and bite him on the leg given half a chance.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/can-pigs-and-goats-live-together.170237/

camooweal


----------

